# size of bar to fit in a 4X6 organza bag?



## Eva L

I was just wondering what size bar do you all use when using the 4X6 organza bags, if any of you use them? Would a 3.5 by 2.75 freshly cut bar fit and fill the bag nicely after curing? I would like to market my gm dye free soaps in the pretty colorful bags and I am trying to figure out if I need to buy different sized molds or what! I think a 5X8 bag would make my bars look too small....... Thanks


----------



## Anita Martin

I did the organza bags once. I used the 4x6 bags. The thing I didn't like was that the cells or whatever you call fabric that makes up the organza would get clogged with soap after awhile, especially if being handled and such. If the soaps are cured a long time and trimmed well, and very hard you might not have that same problem. My soaps are 3 3/4X2 1/4 and approx. 1 1/8 inch tall.


----------



## Jenny M

My bars are about the same as Anita's. I've used the organza bags for one shop because they wanted more color in the display. I had to pack them first in the cello bag & then the organza bag & the label did not stick so had to use a hang tag or just leave the label on the cello which, actually, was not bad. You could read it fine thru the organza.

I also use 3X5 organza bags for packaging 3 small round soaps for a nice gift at the holiday shows.


----------



## edmoodlee

I use organza bags for the fruit packing it looks very nicely decorated. Specially when you use apples or strawberries they look beautiful.


----------



## sydneyjd

Soap and fruit? just don't mix the 2. haha.


----------



## sydneyjd

your guys'es soaps look great!! these is my last 2 batches. i am only a beginner at soap making,and this is my 6th 2lb batch.We had a realy hot spell right after i made the first batch,so i thinks thats why it turned brown. I never overheated anything. The second batch looks pretty good. we used an old box as a mold,and used a vegetable cutter to cut them. They are not as pretty as yours,and i don't plan on getting into swirling them. Also we didnt cut them perfectly straight,as you can see.  What do you guys/gals think?


----------



## malory_scott

I thought they was white and regular chocolate at first!!:') but once I knew they were soap.... I think the white one look good but why don't you do the swirling patterns???


----------



## hsmomof4

You all might want to check the dates of the posts you are replying to. The original post was from almost 3 years ago. And if your comment is completely unrelated to the post, you'd be better served to start a new one.


----------



## sydneyjd

Thanks for the advice,i forgot too. thanks hsmomof4


----------

